# How to clean brass?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Before tumbling I'd like to clean off as much of the powder as I can. I've been soaking the spent brass in water and dishsoap, any better ideas?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Leam try taking a small pan of kerosene and an old paint brush and cleaning them. Just hit them a quick lick and throw them on a towel. Wipe away what you can and put them in the tumbler. Lots of guys add a little mineral sprits to their cob. What little kerosene thats on them will act the same as mineral sprits. I use this when I get some real dirty brass from the range. Good luck.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I just shake the dirt out of the brass and toss them in the tumbler for a couple of hours.


----------

